# Ceiling Fans



## DKSDoftheMN (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm thinking about installing a few nice ceiling fans in my garage to cut down on the costs of electricity. I do not, however, know how to install them. Can anyone explain a way? Do the fans come with an instruction manual for installation?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 29, 2008)

Typically you mount an appropriate electric box (the place you buy the fan should be able to help you pick it) to a sturdy structure, run wiring to it, wire the fan, then screw the fan to the box.  Yes, the fan should come with a short summary.

--Bushytails


----------



## jams001 (Nov 13, 2008)

Fanimation The XPDF allows for that, the only problem is that a person would be required to use 2 of them at the fan/light box in which they would not fit in the box, and still seperate switches would need to be installed at the switch level.  If you can fit two of them in your box, then you could leave the main switch to the fan on all the time and install a stick-a-switch next to it.

The difference between what cielling fan manufacturers offer and what is availble with X-10 remote modules, is that the manufacturer remote requires the switch to be constant on, and they usually offer the light at 100% or 0% and 3 speeds for the fan, in an easy to fit module.

X-10 offers 0-100% lighting and 0-100% fan speed,  That is why they cannot create an all-in-one module, because it could possibly fry under the heat loads of lower fan speed and dimmed lighting.

If you have access to your attic or basement it is not that hard to upgrade to a 3-wire setup,  all you need to do is locate the wire that goes from the switch to cieling box, and replace it with a 3-wire Romex.  After that cut a hole for a double gang re-model box, split the black wire coming into the box between each switch by pig-tailing, connect the white wires, and grounds. finally connect a black wire to one switch and the red wire to the other switch.

One switch operates the light, the other operates the fan, they both can be controlled by X-10.


----------

